# Back to stock, unrooting and re-locking without losing app data



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying to help out a friend with this one. They need to send their VZW Galaxy Nexus into Verizon, which of course means unrooting and re-locking the bootloader. Ideally they'd prefer to do this without losing app data once they're back to stock. I know you can unroot and re-lock the bootloader without a data wipe, but I can't seem to find a CWM-flashable Stock Rooted ROM that she could flash, restore app backups with Titanium Backup, and then unroot and re-lock.

Can anybody point me in the right direction as far as how to go about this? I'm unsure about radios or bootloader versions either; what are the odds this causes problems? She'd need to remove CWM recovery as well, yes?

Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Guide in my signature.
Perform an ADB backup.
Stock && Relock.
Restore ADB backup.


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

Wugs toolkit. One click back to stock. Just make a nandroid before you do it. When it comes back, you can root it again then go back to where it was.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

joe139 said:


> Wugs toolkit. One click back to stock. Just make a nandroid before you do it. When it comes back, you can root it again then go back to where it was.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


Well here's a good example of why toolkits are bad. He's asking about relocking which will wipe sd card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly you should just restore the full factory image. I'm not sure how you'd backup up the app data, does Astro file manager let you? But you'll have to remember to pull all the backed up data off the phone and store it else so you can dump it back on the sdcard.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Honestly you should just restore the full factory image. I'm not sure how you'd backup up the app data, does Astro file manager let you? But you'll have to remember to pull all the backed up data off the phone and store it else so you can dump it back on the sdcard.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Question is already answered.
FIRST NON-OP POST.

/close thread


----------

